# Pancakes! [Poll]



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

As you all know, some people think that pancakes should be big, fluffy and tasteless.
All know that a proper pancake is thin, tasty and roll able!

Now GBAtemp... Am I right?

Here you go for a proper recipe:


----------



## Chary (Jul 2, 2020)

GIVE ME CREPES OR GIVE ME DEATH


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

Waffles > Any other Pancake 


Deal with it.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Waffles > Any other Pancake
> 
> 
> Deal with it.


Waffles aren't pancakes you heretic!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Waffles aren't pancakes you heretic!


WAFFLES ARE BETTER!
WHAT'S A PANCAKE _anyways_?

I ONLY KNOW WAFFLE RELIGION AND NUTELLA IS MY GOD.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> WAFFLES ARE BETTER!
> WHAT'S A PANCAKE _anyways_?
> 
> I ONLY KNOW WAFFLE RELIGION AND NUTELLA IS MY GOD.


YOU SIR ARE ASKING FOR A WAR! BTW! *steals the Nutella*


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 2, 2020)

I dont eat Pancake like fast food and diners at all because its fake and dont liked the taste. I make a scratch for fiber and health pancake only. More flavor and taste better and feel great!


----------



## cearp (Jul 2, 2020)

thick doesn't mean tasteless, and thin doesn't mean tasty 

I honestly like both.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> YOU SIR ARE ASKING FOR A WAR! BTW! *steals the Nutella*


There's no war because nothing can compete with Waffles.
Probably a Twinkie... maybe.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 2, 2020)

NUTELLA IS GROSS!!! I love waffles and make them, not from a box, with the kids from time to time. 

PANCAKES are cakes made in a pan. the pancakes MUST be thick and fluffy, just a bit crispy on the outside. i had the absolute best pancakes in ireland. the dude made them so nice and fluffy.


----------



## nxwing (Jul 2, 2020)

I'll eat any pancake as long as there's maple syrup involved. But after finishing Helltaker and following the recipe in the artbook, I lean towards those thin and rollable pancakes right now.


----------



## Chary (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> WHAT'S A PANCAKE


A miserable little pile of batter. *throws syrup bottle* But enough talk!


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

Fresh pancakes and vanilla icecream, you can thank me later.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> As you all know, some people think that pancakes should be big, fluffy and tasteless.
> All know that a proper pancake is thin, tasty and roll able!
> 
> Now GBAtemp... Am I right?



Yes and no.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Fresh pancakes and vanilla icecream, you can thank me later.


HA! ice cream is cheating


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes and OH YES.


FTFY my man


----------



## nxwing (Jul 2, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> HA! ice cream is cheating


There are few instances where cheating is acceptable and this is one of them.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> A miserable little pile of batter. *throws syrup bottle* But enough talk!


Like literally thin rollable "pancakes" are Crêpes... is not even the same batter as far as I know.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> HA! ice cream is cheating


Sorry but my tastebuds say I'm right.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Like literally thin rollable "pancakes" are Crêpes... is not even the same batter as far as I know.


Crêps as far as I know require special tools to really make super thin, then you add other shit in to it.
REAL pancakes you take like 1dl of batter in a hot pan with butter. No extra tools needed more than a spatula or be an expert and flip it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Crêps as far as I know require special tools to really make super thin, then you add other shit in to it.
> REAL pancakes you take like 1dl of batter in a hot pan with butter. No extra tools needed more than a spatula or be an expert and flip it.


I don't know how the fuck I do it... but like, everytime I make Pancakes I burn them, but the middle stays raw.
Fucking hate Pancakes.
My sister has made Crêpes with a spoon. She adds a small quantity of Pancake batter on the pan, and immediately spreads the batter all over the pan surface. 
She sometimes makes Crêpes batter with water instead of milk, like Pancake batter has.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Crêps as far as I know require special tools to really make super thin, then you add other shit in to it.
> REAL pancakes you take like 1dl of batter in a hot pan with butter. No extra tools needed more than a spatula or be an expert and flip it.


Uhhh nope? Crepes don't need anything "special", the batter just has to be thinner than a traditional pancake batter, and you should let it sit for a bit to let bubbles escape. That's literally it, then you just pour a thin layer into a pan and you have crepes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I don't know how the fuck I do it... but like, everytime I make Pancakes I burn them, but the middle stays raw.
> Fucking hate Pancakes.
> My sister has made Crêpes with a spoon. She adds a small quantity of Pancake batter on the pan, and immediately spreads the batter all over the pan surface.
> She sometimes makes Crêpes batter with water instead of milk, like Pancake batter has.


Your pan is too hot, simple as that. If you have a griddle around, around 375-380F is best temp for pancakes, if you're just using a stove, keep the heat at medium low (and make sure the pan is pre-heated before adding batter). The small bit of pancake your sister adds is likely her testing the pan temp to make sure it's all good.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2020)

Pancakes are disgusting I have waffles every morning for breakfast and then sometimes at night for a snack


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Your pan is too hot, simple as that. If you have a griddle around, around 375-380F is best temp for pancakes, if you're just using a stove, keep the heat at medium low (and make sure the pan is pre-heated before adding batter). The small bit of pancake your sister adds is likely her testing the pan temp to make sure it's all good.


Like I've thought of that too, and when I use a medium low heat they wont cook properly and will remain raw.
I truly hate Pancakes because of that.

The small quantity of pancake batter my sister uses is to literally make Crêpes with Pancake batter.
If I'm not mistaken,  Crêpes batter doesn't use eggs or milk, but water instead.
I mentioned this because even though Pancake batter is not used to make Crêpes, (because different recipees) you can make  Crêpes with Pancake batter. 

Waffles are way better and easier to do 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Pancakes are disgusting I have waffles every morning for breakfast and then sometimes at night for a snack


YES. WE FINALLY AGREE ON ONE THING.

Waffles for the win!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Like I've thought of that too, and when I use a medium low heat they wont cook properly and will remain raw.
> I truly hate Pancakes because of that.
> 
> The small quantity of pancake batter my sister uses is to literally make Crêpes with Pancake batter.
> ...


You're mistaken. Crepes use more eggs than pancake batter, and milk is used as well (though at a less amount, you usually replace half the milk with water to thin the batter).


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You're mistaken. Crepes use more eggs than pancake batter, and milk is used as well (though at a less amount, you usually replace half the milk with water to thin the batter).


Oh really? My sister always makes  Crêpes with flour, baking soda, sugar, water and vanilla.
We might have different recipees then.

They taste completely different from Pancakes thoug, kinda chewy but overall nice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> FTFY my man



The "Holy Bible for good and cultured Meals" from Julia Childs 
says..........thin so you can read a Newspaper through.

My "Holy Grail" as Cook with 35 Years of Cooking Experience says:
Thin - for Crepes ok but not for Pancakes.

Palatschinken as we say,has to be a little thicker.

for "piquant" Dishes like "Fleischpalatschinken" of course thicker.


for sweet Pancakes depends on the Stuffing.I do not "recommend thin as Paper for "Eispalatschinken" for example:



So I repeat it:



alexander1970 said:


> Yes and no.






Guten Appetit.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Oh really? My sister always makes  Crêpes with flour, baking soda, sugar, water and vanilla.
> We might have different recipees then.
> 
> They taste completely different from Pancakes thoug, kinda chewy but overall nice.


Sounds like a vegan crepe batter, not so much actual crepes.

I like to use Alton Brown's crepe recipe myself, makes excellent crepes every time. 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/crepes-recipe-1911037 < 


In regards to the OP (cuz I don't think I answered), good ol' fashion pancakes are best IMO. Nice, fluffy cakes with blueberry syrup and a small dab of butter  Though I tend to prefer waffles if I'm going to be making breakfast, just cuz they're so much easier to change up and enhance than pancakes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Sounds like a vegan crepe batter, not so much actual crepes.
> 
> I like to use Alton Brown's crepe recipe myself, makes excellent crepes every time.
> 
> ...


WAFFLES FOR THE WIN!
EDIT: Your link sends me to Discovery Latinoamérica site instead to the recipe!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Pancakes are disgusting I have waffles every morning for breakfast and then sometimes at night for a snack


You sound exactly like my Mother-in-Law...

She hates it and much more than that,Sliced Pancakes for the Soup.
(Fritattensuppe)


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You sound exactly like my Mother-in-Law...
> 
> She hates it and much more than that,Sliced Pancakes for the Soup.
> (Fritattensuppe)
> View attachment 215789


Sorry but wtf is that?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You sound exactly like my Mother-in-Law...
> 
> She hates it and much more than that,Sliced Pancakes for the Soup.
> (Fritattensuppe)
> View attachment 215789


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> WAFFLES FOR THE WIN!
> EDIT: Your link sends me to Discovery Latinoamérica site instead to the recipe!


Here is the recipe 

2 large eggs
3/4 cup milk
1/2 cup water
1 cup flour
3 tablespoons melted butter
Butter, for coating the pan

In a blender, combine all of the ingredients and pulse for 10 seconds. Place the crepe batter in the refrigerator for 1 hour. This allows the bubbles to subside so the crepes will be less likely to tear during cooking. The batter will keep for up to 48 hours.

Heat a small non-stick pan. Add butter to coat. Pour 1 ounce of batter into the center of the pan and swirl to spread evenly. Cook for 30 seconds and flip. Cook for another 10 seconds and remove to the cutting board.

Lay them out flat so they can cool. Continue until all batter is gone. After they have cooled you can stack them and store in sealable plastic bags in the refrigerator for several days or in the freezer for up to two months. When using frozen crepes, thaw on a rack before gently peeling apart.

*Savory Variation Add 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 cup chopped fresh herbs, spinach or sun-dried tomatoes to the egg mixture.

*Sweet Variation Add 21/2 tablespoons sugar, 1 teaspoon vanilla extract and 2 tablespoons of your favorite liqueur to the egg mixture.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Sorry but wtf is that?


See? Pancakes are disgusting!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Here is the recipe
> 
> 2 large eggs
> 3/4 cup milk
> ...


Oh thanks Amanda.
I admit I have my own recipe, but this sounds interesting, specially the Savory Variation. I think I might try the Savory recipee and I'll add a bit or Garlic, ham/sausage, chillies and a fried egg.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 2, 2020)

Pancakes are bad. You gotta get that Indian Cuisine for breakfast.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 215791


Waffles suck ass too.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Sorry but wtf is that?


Pancakes,sliced in a Beef boiled Soup.

For the Batter:
Egg,Milk,Flour (Pizza Flour is a Way better then the normal)
Instead of Sugar of course - Salt,Nutmeg,White Pepper and fine chopped Herbs (Parsley,Marjoram,Basil,Rosemary,Dill...)

Make _*not too thin*_ Pancakes and slice it.

Make a Beef boiled Soup with a little Vegetable in it (Carrots,Celery,Parsley Root,Parsnip).
You can also use a Chicken or clear Vegetable Soup of course.

Guten Appetit.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Pancakes,sliced in a Beef boiled Soup.
> 
> For the Batter:
> Egg,Milk,Flour (Pizza Flour is a Way better then the normal)
> ...


Yuck


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yuck


Yes,I also said it 30 Years before to many Dishes from around the World....

No I am NOT TOO OLD !!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Pancakes,sliced in a Beef boiled Soup.
> 
> For the Batter:
> Egg,Milk,Flour (Pizza Flour is a Way better then the normal)
> ...


Oh, so it's a salty version of "pancakes"
That explains it, and it doesn't seem that awful all of sudden. Should be like the Pizza Crust with Beef broth... I don't know why but that sounds more Chinese instead. Kinda like Dumplings with any meat broth.


----------



## Chary (Jul 2, 2020)

In all seriousness, there was a time where I only had bisquick and syrup in the house, so I had the most basic of basic pancakes every day for a week, back when my parents were super poor. Since then, the thought of pancakes made me feel kinda queasy. And as far as waffles go, unless they're fresh, the frozen kind never taste quite right to me. Which is why the correct answer is crepes, which are thin and full of delicious fruit. French toast also is amazing.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> In all seriousness, there was a time where I only had bisquick and syrup in the house, so I had the most basic of basic pancakes every day for a week, back when my parents were super poor. Since then, the thought of pancakes made me feel kinda queasy. And as far as waffles go, unless they're fresh, the frozen kind never taste quite right to me. Which is why the correct answer is crepes, which are thin and full of delicious fruit. French toast also is amazing.


I feel you. I know what you mean with the quick pancakes thing... kinda had the same when I was a kid. That and Popcorn, and nowadays I can't eat a lot of'em.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 2, 2020)

Bacon pancakes.

The one guilty pleasure in life.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Bacon pancakes.
> 
> The one guilty pleasure in life.


Only if its European bacon. That shit they call bacon in America is disgusting.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Only if its European bacon. That shit they call bacon in America is disgusting.


What's the difference? Legitmately curious.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> What's the difference? Legitmately curious.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 215792


OH! Real bacon looks like the Bacon I can get in any meat store here in my city.
It's called "Tocineta" here because it's directly chopped off the pork's... or beef? I think it's beef meat.


Now... "Tocino" (bacon) looks like the fake one.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 215792


Not forget the real real Speck:


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Only if its European bacon. That shit they call bacon in America is disgusting.



I prefer to not lose me appetite, besides if I wanted to get fat I'd cut out the pancakes and just eat lard.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

EDIT: Alexander always steals my pictures


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 215792


Hmm here the American Bacon is called Bacon and the "Real bacon" is called pork.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Hmm here the American Bacon is called Bacon and the "Real bacon" is called pork.


Fair enough 
This is how it must be.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> EDIT: Alexander always steals my pictures



Here for you,my Freind,a really Austrian Speciality:





Gratinated Curd Cheese Pancakes with Vanilla Sauce.
(or Cream Cheese Crepes)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Here for you,my Freind,a really Austrian Speciality:
> 
> View attachment 215803
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2020)

Mmmm that's such a difficult choice.

I love my pancakes thick and fluffy, soaked in all the syrup and chocolate and fruit juices, like a sponge of flavours, filling and delicious.
I could never get enough of fluffy pancakes, fresh from the pan with all the ingredients sandwiched together, ready to be attacked with a fork.

I also love crêpes, thin, rolled with filling, endless possibilities. Sweet and salty combinations are the best. You can never go wrong with a crêpe, no matter how dumb your recipe is, it is guaranteed to be a very delicious meal.

Waffles are also a league on their own.
I love them golden, crispy, fresh from the waffle toaster, with syrup and fruits, or eaten with ice cream, that is sooooo good.
If you also are offered a plate of waffles and fried chicken, I absolutely recommend trying.
It is a lot better than it looks like.


I conclusion, everything is good, so as long as you prepare your best recipe, it is very unlikely to disappoint!


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Jul 2, 2020)

Did someone say something about delecious pancakes?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


> Did someone say something about delecious pancakes?


Yeah.
Only cool people said Pancakes sucks and Waffles rules them all.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 8, 2020)

Thin pancakes are definitely better in my opinion, thick ones just take up too much space and you cant taste the toppings you've used. ​


----------



## leon315 (Jul 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Waffles aren't pancakes you heretic!


PINEAPPLE PIZZA is not PIZZA! Heretics!


----------



## linuxares (Jul 8, 2020)

leon315 said:


> PINEAPPLE PIZZA is not PIZZA! Heretics!


@Chary I request a ban of @leon315 for being a non-believer.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 8, 2020)

leon315 said:


> PINEAPPLE PIZZA is not PIZZA! Heretics!


 I support this movement, we cannot allow this heresy to spread.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> @Chary I request a ban of @leon315 for being a non-believer.


The real pizza is made of Anchovies! Only earth-flatters would eat Pineapple Pizza!


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2020)

Woah there, pineapple on pizza is delicious.
Anyone grossed out by the idea simply never tried it.

It goes incredibly well with ham.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 8, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Woah there, pineapple on pizza is delicious.
> Anyone grossed out by the idea simply never tried it.
> 
> It goes incredibly well with ham.



Another Heretic, this issue is more prevalent than I initially thought.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2020)

Alramir said:


> Another Heretic, this issue is more prevalent than I initially thought.


Wait a second, what are these pitchforks and torches for? Why so many people looking at me with so much anger?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 8, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Wait a second, what are these pitchforks and torches for? Why so many people looking at me with so much anger?









I'll just leave this here for you!​


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 8, 2020)

The best pizza definitely is ham and pineapple anybody that says otherwise are wrong its that simple


----------



## Alramir (Jul 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The best pizza definitely is ham and pineapple anybody that says otherwise are wrong its that simple



Another one, you have sensed that your beloved "Best Pizza" is in trouble and are coming to its defense. Let it die the most deserved death!


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## linuxares (Jul 8, 2020)

Pancake Pizza. Now there you got a hit we all can agree on.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Pancake Pizza. Now there you got a hit we all can agree on.



I'm not so sure, what would your sauce be, what toppings do you go for. Pizza or Pancake?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 8, 2020)

Alramir said:


> I'm not so sure, what would your sauce be, what toppings do you go for. Pizza or Pancake?


Obviously ham and pineapple


----------



## Alramir (Jul 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Obviously ham and pineapple



Nooo !


----------



## linuxares (Jul 8, 2020)

Alramir said:


> I'm not so sure, what would your sauce be, what toppings do you go for. Pizza or Pancake?


Pineapple, Ham and chocolate and jam!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 8, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Pineapple, Ham and chocolate and jam!



I'm done, it's a sin to even think of such a monster.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 8, 2020)

Alramir said:


> I'm done, it's a sin to even think of such a monster.


Why thank you!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi, I'm using Internet Explorer.


----------



## Minox (Jul 18, 2020)

Fixed the obviously flawed poll, pancakes are just inferior waffles :>


----------



## Alsusee (Jul 23, 2020)

It has to be either fluffy American style pancakes or thin crepes for me


----------



## raphaelom (Jul 30, 2020)

Fluffy pancakes all the wway


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

The Queen of the "Pancakes" - _*Crépes Suzette*_


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Aug 5, 2020)

My pancakes need to be thicc, not that thin garbage.


----------

